# VBA code to Combine All Excel Files in a Folder into specific sheet of a Workbook



## Avinash_Dubey (Jan 3, 2023)

I have to copy data from 15+ workbooks and combine it into a different master workbook. All these 15+ workbooks contain a sheet(tab) named 'Comment'  and have same header names for different columns.

The master workbook contains 7 sheets, but I am only interested in sheet ‘Master Comment” as  I want to copy the data from 15+ workbooks to this “Master Comment” sheet only. This “Master Comment” sheet also has the same column header name as 15+ workbooks.

All the workbooks are located in a same folder on my desktop.



So, I was wondering if someone could please help me to create a VBA code for this? I'm really new to VBA and would really appreciate your help!



Please let me know if you require any clarification.



Many thanks! =)


----------



## davesexcel (Jan 3, 2023)

Place your title in a search box, you will get many hits.


----------

